# Structural screws vs lag bolts



## Phalanx1862 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey y'all, I'm curious if anyone has had experience using structural screws mounting heavy stuff to walls. I'm planning on mounting a lumber rack to my wall, and I just recently learned about structural screws, and I really like the idea of not predrilling for lags. I know lag screws are the usual preferred method, but I'm pretty sure I've seen videos of people using drywall screws to hit the studs, and the structural screws have to be better than those right?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Used a 6" type when I build the deck last Spring….drilling a pilot hole does help….they have wide head, instead of needing a washer. Hammer drill helps drive them a bit better.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I use the large washer head torx drive screws for everything. Much better steel than lag screws. But I still pre drill for large screws in the edge of a 2×4, just to give it a straight path to follow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*HERE IS A GREAT READ* :<))))


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

+ 1 for the structural screws, with torx head,


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Sometimes I predrill, sometimes inuse the forward-back-forward-back-forward method, getting a feel for it based on the wood.


----------



## BigShooter (Jan 22, 2020)

I started using structural screws 2 years ago. They are fantastic. I wouldn't go back to lags. They will also pull tight which is a nice feature.


----------



## Phalanx1862 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks y'all! Structural screws seem like the way to go! I'm thinking of mounting the edge of the 2×4 to the wall, provided that I counterbore about an inch into it, and a half inch of drywall, I'm guessing a 5 inch structural screw will get about 2 inches into the stud, I would imagine that would be enough… thoughts? Or should I go with 6 inch screws to get 3 inches into the stud?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

it would be interesting to see a sketch of your project.
I am just assuming the sides away from the wall will have legs to the floor ?
affixing a 2×4 edgewise to the wall is new to me.

.

.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If you get the right kind of Timberlox, you don't need to counterbore, they will flush into softer woods.


----------



## bill1608 (Mar 8, 2015)

I ran a test on lag screws a few years ago. I can't remember the test details now, but I was surprised at how well common crude lag screws hold. I viewed them differently after that. And lag screws are cheap. I don't consider drilling a pilot hole a bad thing, I would do that with any screw in any wood type.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I think a lot of what you use needs to be driven by common sense. If you are going into the edge of a 2×4, or really any 2x material a Lag, especially a lag of more that 1/4" diameter will start to destroy enough of the wood, that you could be crippling the 2x, instead of attaching something to it.

Same lag into the side of a 2x, will likely not pose as much of a problem.

Conversely the much thinner diameter structural screws, you can go DEEP, where you can go all the way into a 2×4, and nest heavily into wider 2x material. The problem is going to start to become one of the actual screw material. Will it shear off, with too much weight?

So my use is lags, and or a regular bolt, with large fender washers into the sides of 2x material. And into the edges, I'll use the structural screws made by these folks. I believe the quality here is worth any extra cost.

I have never had a failure using the Headlock brand of structural fasteners. Numerous sizes available at Menards, and I have seen some at Lowes, and Home depot locally. More of them all the time.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

structual screws have been a staple of framers (carpenter framers( for years, used for hangers, assemblage of glbs, versa lam members, ledgers, ect. simpson came out with them years ago, weren't a big thing till comikali, approved them for earthquack areas. 
now they are the new ''cats meow''

best of luck with screwing projects
rj in az


----------



## Phalanx1862 (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone, definitely gave me a bit to consider!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hammerdrilled into the posts..









Lots of posts…









used about 2 boxes of 6" screws…and 3 tips…


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I used slot of lags in the past, but they seem to be made of cheap, soft steel these days. A little resistance, and the heads twist off. That is why I went to the structural screws.


----------

